# اول مرحلة من تصميم خريطة فلسطين المحتلة



## ابو بحـر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

لقد اتممت بفضل من لله اول مرحلة من تصميم خارطة دولة فلسطين المحتلة انظروا الصور المرفقة و بعد كم يوم سوف اكمل التفاصيل و عند الأنتهاء سأ قوم بحفر لوحة تجريبية و انا انتظر رأيكم و افكاركم اليكم الصور


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*المرحلة الثانية من التصميم*

السلام عليكم :
اليوم في المرحلة الثانية وضعت على الخارطة بحيرة طبرية و الضفة الغربية و غزة و انا محتار ببقية الخارطة ماذا افعل ارجوا من الجميع ابداء الرأي لأقرر ما افعل بناء على طلب الجماهير العربية و هذه الصورة الجديدة بعد الإضافة


----------



## ksaid (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
مشكور على الفكرة ولكن الم تقل في نفسك اي تقسيم اعتمدت عليه. لقد اعتمدت التقسيم الامريكي والصهيوني لانك قسمت فلسطين مثلهم 

قطاع غزة محدود في جهة وحده والضفة الغربية .وحددت مكان زعموا الامريكان انها لاسرائيل .كانت الصورة الاولى احسن لان فيها فلسطين بكامل حدودها 

و سيادتها ومن خلال الصورة الثانية لقد اعترفت بالكيان الصهيوني .وطبعته في ذاكرة كل من يرى عملك ان فلسطين ليست محتلة
اعجبتني الفكرة وكنت اضنها تتجسد بسيادة كاملة مثل الصورة الاولى تلك الخطوط او الحدود التي رسمتها داخل الخريطة استشهد الالاف من اجل ازالتها ومع ازالتها ستزول اسرائل و انت رسمتها بكل سهولة.


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ksaid قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> مشكور على الفكرة ولكن الم تقل في نفسك اي تقسيم اعتمدت عليه. لقد اعتمدت التقسيم الامريكي والصهيوني لانك قسمت فلسطين مثلهم
> 
> قطاع غزة محدود في جهة وحده والضفة الغربية .وحددت مكان زعموا الامريكان انها لاسرائيل .كانت الصورة الاولى احسن لان فيها فلسطين بكامل حدودها
> ...


تحياتي لك يا غالي و سامحك لله على كلامك انا سوري و احب فلسطين و لن اعترف بتقسيمات امريكية او اسرائيلية و لن اعترف بالكيان الصهيوني ابدا انا لم يرد علي احد يساعدني فأضفت هذه التفصيلات على كل حال احبذ ان نتعاون انا و انت لإنجاز خريطة مميزة تعبر عن مدى حبنا و تضامننا مع اخوتنا الفلسطينيين و لتبقى مرسومة في ذاكرة الجميع بشكلها الفلسطيني الصحيح القديم سأرفق صورة الخريطة يلي اعتمدت عليها و اذا كان عندك خريطة قديمة نعتمد عليها لإنجاز العمل ارجوا منك ان ترفقها 
و قوما تعاونوا ما غلبوا​ 


 
و انا انتظر ردك لأتمم عملي بشكل صحيح


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (2 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي الغالي ابو بحر
أنا شخصياً اقدر مجهودك المبذول في هذا العمل
و أنا أعتقد أنه لا أحد يستطيع نقد عملك مالم يعطيك رأيه منذ البداية في تفاصيل الخريطة فأنت لاتملك سوى الصورة المرفقة و انا لااشك في انتمائك و حبك للغير

كل الشكر

التوقيع :
ربيع محسن


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



rabee mohsen قال:


> عزيزي الغالي ابو بحر
> أنا شخصياً اقدر مجهودك المبذول في هذا العمل
> و أنا أعتقد أنه لا أحد يستطيع نقد عملك مالم يعطيك رأيه منذ البداية في تفاصيل الخريطة فأنت لاتملك سوى الصورة المرفقة و انا لااشك في انتمائك و حبك للغير
> 
> ...


هلا بمرورك اخي ربيع و كما قلت كلامك مية المية و من البداية انا وضعت الخارطة غير مقسمة و لم اجد اي مساند لي بمعرفة ماذا استطيع ان اضع عليها فأنا لا على التعيين رفعت الألوان الغامقة و سأعيد الخارطة بدون رفع سأضع تفاصيل صغيرة


----------



## ksaid (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ ابو بحر انا لم اشكك في انتمائك العربي وحبك لفلسطين واعلم ان حبك لفلسطين هو الذي دفعك الى هذه الفكرة ولقد قلت لك مشكور على الفكرة.وانت طلبت راي وكان راي على محتوى الخريطة وتوجه الخريطة ليس عليك انت.الخريطة الثانية يعترف بها الا الحكام العرب لانهم مجبرون على ذالك اما الشعوب العربية فلا تعترف بها .
اما عن الاخ ربيع لم يفهم تماما ما قصدت . واكد انه لا يستطيع احد نقد عملك. وكان راي الصوررة الاولى هي فلسطين.كل الكلام هو عن الخريطة وليس عن الانتماء.كان ذالك مجرد رايي ان لم يعجبك 
اكمل فكرتك لقد شجعك الاخ ربيع لانك مضطر ولديك خريطة واحدة.
شكرا.


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ksaid قال:


> الاخ ابو بحر انا لم اشكك في انتمائك العربي وحبك لفلسطين واعلم ان حبك لفلسطين هو الذي دفعك الى هذه الفكرة ولقد قلت لك مشكور على الفكرة.وانت طلبت راي وكان راي على محتوى الخريطة وتوجه الخريطة ليس عليك انت.الخريطة الثانية يعترف بها الا الحكام العرب لانهم مجبرون على ذالك اما الشعوب العربية فلا تعترف بها .
> اما عن الاخ ربيع لم يفهم تماما ما قصدت . واكد انه لا يستطيع احد نقد عملك. وكان راي الصوررة الاولى هي فلسطين.كل الكلام هو عن الخريطة وليس عن الانتماء.كان ذالك مجرد رايي ان لم يعجبك
> اكمل فكرتك لقد شجعك الاخ ربيع لانك مضطر ولديك خريطة واحدة.
> شكرا.


تحياتي لك يا غالي على العكس تماما انا رأيي من رايك و سأعدل الخريطة و شكرا لك لأنك نبهتني الى امر القليل من الناس ينتبهون الى هذا الموضوع و انا احترم فكرتك و سأعمل بها تحياتي لك انا دائما اضع اعمالي لينقضها من يراها و اعمل انا على تحسينها و احب سماع النقض لأعمالي 
و السلام خير ختام
عندما تعثر على شخص يختلف معك فأنت قد وجدت شخص يساعدك على العطاء 
فاستمع إليه جيداً​
​​


----------



## ksaid (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك 
لقد وجدت هذه الخريطة ما رايك فيها
http://up.mn66.com/download.php?img=51283


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ksaid قال:


> شكرا لك
> لقد وجدت هذه الخريطة ما رايك فيها
> http://up.mn66.com/download.php?img=51283


شكرا لك يا غالي الخريطة بسيطة و افضل من الخريطة القديمة سأعدل التصميم على الخارطة الجديدة فهي قديمة و قبل التقسيم و هذه هي خريطة دولة فلسطين المحتلة بأسماءها العربية سأصممها و احفرها لتبقى في اذهان كل العالم فلسطين عربية بعد يومين سوف انهي المرحلة الأولى من التصميم الجديد بسبب عيوني تشعل نار و بحاجة الى راحة لأكمل ابداعاتي و شكرا لك على الخارطة المميزة 
سلام من دمشق الأبية الى كل اخواننا العربان في العالم


----------

